# Amazon verkauft jetzt auch Lebensmittel



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Grüße liebe Mitleidende,

jeder von uns kennt das Problem...

schwere Einkaufstüten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*doch damit ist jetzt Schluss!!!!*

Endlich hat jemand die Nöte der geplagten Gamerschaft erkannt und vertickt alles was man braucht um seinen Kadaver am Leben zu erhalten auch im Internet

und zwar *AMAZON!*

da gibts jetzt so tolle Produkte wie diese tollen Biozitronen
http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128

oder 1ne Rolle Bifi
http://www.amazon.de...78013147&sr=1-1

oder 100 Gramm Bierschinken
http://www.amazon.de...78013083&sr=1-4

einfach unglaublich

aber mal ernsthaft.

Wie findet ihr das ist sowas sinnvoll?

Kann das den Gang in den Supermarkt wirklich ersetzen?


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Den vollständigen Gang noch nicht, aber für Bestellungen größerer Art durchaus interessant...

Hmm, BiFi...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juli 2010)

Onlinesupermärkte gibt's doch schon ewig. Habe ich auch schon für Großbestellungen genutzt, allerdings überwiegend Konserven und Getränke. Schlecker hat auch einen Online-Bestellservice. So wirklich günstig ist das aber alles nicht und ich persönlich gehe am liebsten "live" einkaufen. Zumindest Lebensmittel.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Lohnt sich erst ab 20 Euro aufwärts :<


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Juli 2010)

Ist nur mir aufgefallen, dass diese "Biozitronen" eigentlich Birnen sind? o_O


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ist nur mir aufgefallen, dass diese "Biozitronen" eigentlich Birnen sind? o_O



Schau dir die Rezessionen unten an :>


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dir die Rezessionen unten an :>



What the fuck. Die verschändeln ne feine Zitrone und machen daraus sowas abartiges wie Birnen .... pfui Spinne, da lieber Gentechnik!


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dir die Rezessionen unten an :>



Birntronen an die Macht!


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2010)

war ja klar, dass es irgendwann kommt. manche leute werden bestimmt davon profitieren, wie z.b behinderte im rollstuhl, denn für die ist es einfach einfacher. jedenfalls hab ich gehört, dass die ware auch immer frisch ankommt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

Habe das Letzte gewählt, weil es so schön Hirnfrei ist.
Ich shoppe nicht im Internet, habe schließlich keinen Internetzugang!


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2010)

Ja wenn es sowas gäbe ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OmNzV_h1F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist mein Gehirn geschmolzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das Zam, der da im Hintergrund mittanzt?


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja wenn es sowas gäbe ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das von amerikanischen, deutschstämmigen Nazis produziert? o.0
Das ist ja einfach NUR krank...
Elvira O.o


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand den Sinn vom Video erklaeren?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Habe das Letzte gewählt, weil es so schön Hirnfrei ist.
> Ich shoppe nicht im Internet, habe schließlich keinen Internetzugang!



ich wollte eigendlich noch ne Antwortmöglichkeit nr 4 machen und zwar

"ja ich muss so einkaufen ich habe keine beine" (von dem eure mütter song in dem kinder so viel fragen "warum haben raucher beine manchmal aber nicht)

aber das hät nur ärger gegeben :>


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Birntronen an die Macht!




das sind Zirnen...


----------



## eMJay (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist nicht AMAZON selber das wird nur über Amazon verkauft. 
Der Händler heißt Froodis ist also ein Zwschenhändler.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juli 2010)

Aber wie renzensiert man eine Bifi ^^
Mir ist nur aufgefallen das die ganzen Haribodosen auf den Bildern total überfüllt dargestellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Wirklichkeit sind die schon beim Liefern halb leer.

Das Video wird mir Alpträume bringen ^^ Und warum genau mäht da ein Schaaf ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder "Schaf" mit zwei "A"s?
Apropos - was macht ein Schaf auf dem Rasen? Mähen! *badum-tish*

Lebensmittel im Internet kaufen ist doch öde. Man verpasst Angebote, die man im Supermarkt nur "live" zu Sehen kriegt, man darf vorher das Obst und Gemüse nicht befummeln und ist auf die Gunst des Lieferanten angewiesen und außerdem wartet man ewig und drei Tage auf das Zeug, statt eben kurz selbst zum Laden zu gehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2010)

Bei Obst ist das sicher nicht unbedingt die beste Methode... aber ich denke... bei Gebäck, Keksen oder anderem ist das schon ne Gute Sache... meiner einer hat nicht groß Lust dutzende Konserven rumzuschleppen oder EPa Tütchen zu verstauen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Na ja, wenn man sich selber so gar nicht mehr zum Einkaufen aufraffen kann und sich an den hohen Versandkosten nicht stört - warum nicht? Aber für mich wär' das nix.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Hab gerade mal zum ausprobieren ein paar Tüten Chips bestellt, bin gespannt wie die verpackt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. Juli 2010)

naja für mich ist das nix ^^ habe gleich vor meine tür ne kaufhalle ^^ aber wer auf dem land wohnt könnte es nützlich sein , da nicht jeder ne auto hat xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

Wer kein auto hat Wohnt sicher nicht auf dem Land. O.o


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. Juli 2010)

sry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt sry 

mein letzter satz war fürn arsch ^^

nicht auf jedem land gibt es ne möglichkeit einzukaufen , dann könnte man solche möglichkeit dies zu nutzen


----------



## Boraci (2. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder "Schaf" mit zwei "A"s?
> Apropos - was macht ein Schaf auf dem Rasen? Mähen! *badum-tish*
> 
> Lebensmittel im Internet kaufen ist doch öde. Man verpasst Angebote, die man im Supermarkt nur "live" zu Sehen kriegt, man darf vorher das Obst und Gemüse nicht befummeln und ist auf die Gunst des Lieferanten angewiesen und außerdem wartet man ewig und drei Tage auf das Zeug, statt eben kurz selbst zum Laden zu gehen.


Vorallem ist es frischer, günstiger und sicherlich auch besser von der Qualität.

BTW... Neede eine Badewanne mit Eiswürfeln drin. 36•C Sind's bei uns, da käm das echt gut.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Hier hat's angenehme 22 Grad. Englisches Wetter ist geil. Nur Fußball spielen sie scheiße.

Wenn ich Hunger habe, bestelle ich nicht. Ich lasse es Manna regnen, mit den göttlichen Modkräften, die Zam mir verliehen hat.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juli 2010)

> Wieso schreibt eigentlich jeder "Schaf" mit zwei "A"s?



Mein Kopf schmilzt und ich kenn jemanden der Schaaf heißt :/ Irgendwie hat es sich bei mir da so eingebürgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> nicht auf jedem land gibt es ne möglichkeit einzukaufen



Auf dem Land von meinem seeligen Opa wuchsen Tannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da konnte man auch nich einkaufen.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch, Erde. Jetzt werden wir noch fetter, und die Amis können sich jetzt ENDLICH Essen kaufen ohne aufzustehen - sie müssen nur auf ihren Sesseln rumgammeln und die Fliegen von ihrer Arschritze wegscheuchen weil sie 8 Wochen nicht geduscht haben. Demnächst wird es noch diese sachen geben:

-Postkästen mit Laufbändern die direkt vor den Pc führen[Für einen kleinen Aufpreis gib es dann noch die Postkasten-Backstrasse damit die per Amazon gelieferte Pizza auch Backfrisch ankommt]

-Die Sitztoilette mit integrierten Sessel

-Ein virtueller Freund/eine virtuelle Freundin für die einsamen Arschritzenfliegenverscheucher

- Uuuund zuguterletzt ein automatischer Amazon-Lebensmittel-Besteller der mit den elektrischen Strömen des Gehirns arbeitet und erkennt wenn der grosse Hunger kommt - mit Internetverbindung zum nächsten Pizzaservice und Amazon Lebensmittelbestelllisten für Arschritzenfliegenverscheucher...

*THIS IS THE FUTURE! CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Dass es Gott gibt, konnte mir niemand glaubhaft beweisen. Und wenn ich in dieses Forum schaue, überkommen mich ernsthafte Zweifel an der Evolutionstheorie.

Essen bestellen kann man schon seit Jahrzehnten ganz ohne aufzustehen, nennt sich Lieferservice. Und Supermarkt-Lieferservice ist auch keine Weltneuheit. Und wieso werden die Amis immer fetter, weil Amazon jetzt in Deutschland Lebensmittel ausliefert?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

Und ich wunder mich warum man immer fetter wird wenn man sich weniger bewegt? 
man kann sich auch nicht viel Bewegen und nicht dick werden. 

Die Antwort. Gesunde Ernährung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

In Amerika gibts auch einen Lieferservice des Fast Food Riesen (jeder weiß, wen ich mein).

Da beginnen die kleinsten Menus bei denen was wir hier in Deutschland als XXL bezeichnen würden. (2 Liter Cola etc.)

"Supersize Me" ist zu empfehlen.

Ich würde sagen es liegt eher an den Portionen, aber auch etwas daran, dass es geliefert werden kann.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

In England hat sogar Pizzahut Lieferservice und die Leute sind statistisch trotzdem nicht so fett wie in Amiland oder Deutschland. Wenn jemand fressen will, dann frisst er, vollkommen egal, ob das Zeug geliefert oder beim Fresstempel um die Ecke angeboten wird.


----------



## Gerti (2. Juli 2010)

Da kann man sich ja garkein gescheites Bier bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boraci (2. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In England hat sogar Pizzahut Lieferservice und die Leute sind statistisch trotzdem nicht so fett wie in Amiland oder Deutschland. Wenn jemand fressen will, dann frisst er, vollkommen egal, ob das Zeug geliefert oder beim Fresstempel um die Ecke angeboten wird.


Für Fresstempel würd ich auch um die Ecke gehn, aber gibt's hier leider zu selten.


----------



## Xondor (2. Juli 2010)

Neu is das nicht.

Ich weiß noch wie meine Mutter vor fast 10 Jahren oder so mal Lebensmittel im Internet bestellt hat. Das hieß BringIt oder so. kA obs das in Deutschland auch gab.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2010)

Also tut mir Leid, ich bin dumm. Ich raff das mit diesen Birntronen, Zirnen oder wie auch immer nicht. Auf dem Bild sind doch ganz normale Zitronen, wo halt Bio vornedran steht?! HÄ?! Da steht doch nirgendwo was davon, dass die aussehen, wie Birnen?!

Mein Hirn ist glaube ich heute weggeschmolzen, bin heute abend vielleicht auch einfach brain-afk. Auf jeden Fall raff ich das nicht, need Aufklärung bitte.

BTT: Also Konserven, Bier, Sekt, sonstwas in der Art zu bestellen, ist ja okay. Aber Wurst, Fleisch, Käse, frisches Obst und Gemüse? Buäh. Tut mir Leid, da hört's bei mir auf. Gerade bei so verderblichen Waren will ich ins Geschäft gehen, mir die Ware anschauen und dementsprechend aussuchen. Und dazu habe ich beim Onlineversand keine Möglichkeit.
Ach, und ich wohne auf dem Land. Und es stimmt schon, dass man hier ohne Auto aufgeschmissen ist. Haben zwar mittlerweile wieder einen Tante-Emma-Laden, aber vorher musste man für "Oh, ich hab die Milch/das Brot/die Getränke/die Butter vergessen" 15-20 km zum nächsten Supermarkt fahren. Kein Witz. Deswegen mit 18 direkt Führerschein gemacht, hatte ich zwei Monate, nachdem ich 18 wurde, dank Sparbüchern von Uroma und Patentante eigenes Auto. Gott sei Dank. Und das ist hier Normalität, da bin ich nicht die Einzige. Die alten Herrschaften hier im Dorf müssen sich Leute suchen, die für sie einkaufen fahren können, wenn sie selbst dazu nicht mehr in der Lage sind. Auch ich bring manchmal Nachbarn was mit, bin ja nett und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber selbst, wenn ich kein Auto hätte, käme das nicht für mich in Frage. Is ja eklig oO


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also tut mir Leid, ich bin dumm. Ich raff das mit diesen Birntronen, Zirnen oder wie auch immer nicht. Auf dem Bild sind doch ganz normale Zitronen, wo halt Bio vornedran steht?! HÄ?! Da steht doch nirgendwo was davon, dass die aussehen, wie Birnen?!
> 
> Mein Hirn ist glaube ich heute weggeschmolzen, bin heute abend vielleicht auch einfach brain-afk. Auf jeden Fall raff ich das nicht, need Aufklärung bitte.



Vorher war auf dem Bild aber Birnen abgebildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich frage mich schon seit Ewigkeiten, warum es das bei uns noch nicht im grossen Stil gibt. Zwar bieten einzelne Ketten oder Lädelchen sowas an, aber da zahlt man dann meistens nen mächtigen Aufpreis. In Asien ist das gang und gäbe, dass sich geschäftstüchtige Leute, die tagsüber keine Zeit zum einkaufen haben, einfach alle Lebensmittel zustellen lassen und zwar *ohne zusätzliche Kosten* und ich geh schwer davon aus, dass man sowas in den USA auch kann. Ich finds gut, da ich selbst morgens zu früh ins Geschäft muss, oft bevor die meisten Geschäfte überhaupt aufgehn und abends wegen dem derzeit langen Arbeitsweg wenn ich zu Hause bin gar nicht mehr einkaufen kann, weil die Läden schon zu sind. Also bleiben mir nur Mittag, Samstag oder völlig überteuerte Bahnhof-/Tankshops übrig. Da wär ich echt froh, könnt ich mir die Lebensmittel einfach liefern lassen. 

In China hab ich ein paar Englisch-Lehrer kennengelernt (waren Engländer und Amis). Die haben mir alle vom kostenlosen Lieferdienst vorgeschwärmt und meinten, sie seien seitdem sie in China leben noch nie selber Lebensmittel einkaufen gegangen. DAS ist Service vom Feinsten!


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Da kann man sich ja garkein gescheites Bier bestellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kein gescheites Bier? na wenn das mal "nix" ist hier...
man achte auf die "Highlights" und die Produktmerkmale in der Beschreibung...herrlich...
http://www.amazon.de/Bull-Bear-Bier-NiX-Karton/dp/B003U6J2UA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1278318793&sr=1-1


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

U r not funny. 
No wai.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> -Die Sitztoilette mit integrierten Sessel


Sowas gibts schon lange: klick mich für wahre Erleuchtung!



> -Ein virtueller Freund/eine virtuelle Freundin für die einsamen Arschritzenfliegenverscheucher


Gibts auch, nennt sich "Escort Service" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer den Vorteil von solchen Lieferdiensten nicht zu schätzen weiss, war wohl noch nie ne Woche lang von wirklich früh bis wirklich spät arbeiten.


----------



## Belty (7. Juli 2010)

Hey das ist ja mal super, da kann ich mir meine Bifi Produkte ja demnächst immer bei Amazon mitbestellen, anstatt immer auf ebay zu suchen :-)


----------



## Kehrin (11. Juli 2010)

Den Supermarkt zu Raiden macht doch mehr Spaß xD


----------



## Zangor (12. Juli 2010)

Nicht mehr vor die Tür zu gehen nur weil das Essen zu einem kommt ist eine ganz schlechte Idee. Dann sieht man irgendwann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

